# Teichbau



## Wolf 57 (11. Dez. 2012)

Hallo an Euch allen

Ich bin relativ "neu" hier in diesem Forum. Einen Teich besitze ich allerdings schon länger. (seit 13 Jahren) Nach dem Hochwasser 2002 habe ich ihn neu gestaltet. Nun ist allerdings  die Folie porös und eingerissen und muss erneuert werden.
Bei einer neuen Größe von 10 x 6 x 1.80m (lxbxt) muss ich die Menge neu berechnen.
Kann mir jemand Ratschläge geben wieviel ich brauche? Welche Folie ist am besten geeignet?
und kann ich sie im ganzen bestellen oder ist kleben besser?
Um den Teich herum habe ich ein Streifenfundament gebaut an dr die Folie befestigt wird.

Ich setze mal ein paar Fotos mit rein und auch eine Skizze.

Viele Grüße und danke im voraus


----------



## tomsteich (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau*

Guten Morgen,

ich empfehle Dir eine PVC-Folie fertig konfektioniert zu bestellen.

Diverse Anbieter findest Du im Internet. Sorgfältiges Ausmessen ist Pflicht,....aber auch relativ einfach, d.h. selbst ich habe es hinbekommen. 

Der Aufpreis gegenüber dem Standardmass beträgt i.d.R. ca. 1,- Euro. Wenn Du aufgrund Deiner Teichform viel Verschnitt hast, sparst Du da ordentlich Geld.

Eine Alternative ist EPDM. Hier empfiehlt sich nur das Standardmass (mit eventuell teurem Verschnitt), da die Massanfertigung unbezahlbar ist. Die Kautschukfolie ist etwas flexibler, lässt sich aber nicht schweißen, sondern nur sehr aufwendig kleben. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Gladiator (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau*

und kann ich sie im ganzen bestellen oder ist kleben besser?

Du kanst sie im ganzen bestellen, es sei denn dein Teich ist zu gross 
weiss nicht wie es bei dir in der umgebung ist, mit Foliengrössen..


Und an einem Stück ists "besser" irgendwie logisch..  schlussendlich ists ja sowieso zusammen, und wenn man nicht ordentlich klebt ists dann echt mühsam.


ich hatte die Folie im ganzen, nur ein wenig gefummle mit der Folie  vorallem wenn man viele rundungen usw hat wie ich  aber schlussendlich siehts doch ganz gut aus, die falten sieht man auch nichtmehr..

kleben finde ich nicht so gut..


----------



## Joerg (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo Wolf 57,
:Willkommen2

das mit der Folie ist auch ein wenig eine Glaubensfrage.
Ich würde beim nächsten Umbau eher auf die teurere EPDM Folie setzen.
Die ist langlebiger und auch einfacher zu verlegen.

Bei einem Umbau sollte man auch gleich vesuchen das Volumen zu optimieren.
Die Abmaße kannst du recht leicht  mit einem Massband er mitteln. Am Rand sollte es 50 cm überstehen.


----------



## axel (12. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo Wolf

Bei Deiner Teichgröße würd ich die Folie von einer Teichbaufirma verlegen lassen.
Die Folie ist ziemlich schwer und die Fachfirma  verschweißt die Folie ohne viel Falten und Du hast auch noch die Garantie für die Dichtheit für ein paar Jahre.
Mit dem ausmessen würd ich warten bis der Boden wieder Frostfrei ist.
Das Teichprofil ändert sich durch Frost und Regen im Winter nochmal.
An sonsten hab ich meine Folienlänge und Breite so ausgemessen das ich eine Schnur 
länges und breit in den Teich gelegt hab und dann die Schnurlänge ausgemessen hab.
Du solltest aber noch mindestens 50 cm als Reserve für jede Seite  dazurechnen da sich die Folie noch setzt wenn Wasser im Teich ist.
Du solltest ja auch noch für eine Kapilarsperre sorgen  . 
Ich selbst hätte jetzt lieber noch mehr Folie an den Rändern übrig gehabt , Da ich jetzt noch Sumpfzonen um den Teich anlegen möchte wo das Wasser nicht gleich nach unten versickert wenn ichs durch ne Ufermatte in den Bereich sauge.
Wenn Du Dein Teichvolumen bestimmen willst um Pumpe und Filter dementsprechend zu besorgen , dann nutze beim Teich befüllen eine Wasseruhr.
So bekommst Du eine verläßliche Literzahl.


lg
axel


----------



## tomsteich (12. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau*



axel schrieb:


> Bei Deiner Teichgröße würd ich die Folie von einer Teichbaufirma verlegen lassen.
> Die Folie ist ziemlich schwer und die Fachfirma  verschweißt die Folie ohne viel Falten und Du hast auch noch die Garantie für die Dichtheit für ein paar Jahre.



Hallo,

also das ist ja mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen. So groß ist der Teich ja nicht, d.h. wenn Oliver noch 2 Nachbarn oder Freunde kennt, sollten die das Paket zur Grube rollen und auslegen können.

Für mich persönlich ist das rausgeworfenes Geld, jemanden kommen lassen, dem ich Anfahrt und Schweißen zahlen muss. Gut gemacht, ist das sicher problemlos. Aber wozu das Risiko eingehen? Ein ´paar Jahre` Garantie wären mir auch deutlich zu wenig. Diese muss man im Falle einer Undichtigkeit auch erst einmal durchsetzen (falls die Fa. noch existiert), bis dahin hat man den Ärger und kämpft mit dem Wasserverlust. 

Deshalb empfiehlt sich generell unter der Folie mindestens ein gutes 900er Vlies. Dies dichtet kleinere Löcher in der Folie nach einer Weile ab. Bei dem Teich meines Gartenbauers hier am Ort hat es etwa 6 Monate gedauert, bis die undichten Schweißnähte kein Wasser mehr verloren haben. Die Fa., welche das schweißen übernommen hat, hat ihn während dieser Zeit immer wieder, letztendlich mit Erfolg, vertröstet.

Die Faltenbildung ist abhängig von der Teichform. Wen diese Falten stören, kann diese (nur bei PVC) sehr leicht mit einem Folienstück überschweißen. Falls der Teich vermörtelt werden soll, sieht man hinterher ohnehin weder Folie noch Falten.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo Wolf,
ich habe ja einen nicht wesentlich kleineren Teich als Du . Deiner gefällt mir übrigens recht gut .
Bei Deiner recht einfachen Form würde ich weder schweissen noch einen konkreten Zuschnitt bestellen. Die etwa 150 m² Folie für Deinen Teich wiegen je nach Material und Qualität etwa mehr oder auch weniger in kg, was Du als Fläche bestellst.
Ich habe EPDM genommen (und kenne auch PVC nicht von mir), und würde dabei auch bleiben wollen. Bislang überzeugen mich die Vorteile. Meine Folie habe ich mit den Nachbarn zusammen verlegt. Einmal ausgerollt, braucht man schon ein paar Leute, um die Lage noch mal nachträglich zu korrigieren (oder man hat halt mehr als einen halben Meter an den Kanten Verschnitt ). Das war bei meinem Profil (Teich eingepasst in eine __ Senke !) das einzige Problem.


----------



## Zacky (13. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau*

Ich persönlich würde die Folie vor Ort durch eine Fachfirma verlegen lassen, schon alleine um die unschönen Falten nicht zu sehen. Auch denke ich, dass es bei dem angedachtenTeichprofil dann auch optisch deutlich sauberer aussieht, wenn faltenfrei verlegt und verklebt. Der Kosten-/Nutzenfaktor dürfte fast auch gleich sein, denn wenn man später die Falten wieder mit Folienresten überklebt oder gar den Teichboden über der Folie ausmörtelt bleibt sich das fast gleich. (m.M.n.) Auch ist der eigenhändige Aufwand beim Verlegen, Vermörteln und Verkleben und natürlich zeitliche Aufwand nicht unerheblich. Auch zum Vermörteln brauche ich wiederum reichlich Material. Aber einen reinen Koiteich zu vermörteln, halte ich für unnötig. Der qm-Preis beim Vor-Ort-Service inkl. allem Material liegt im Schnitt zwischen 20-30 €, je nach Materialwahl und Ausführung. Die Folie selbst kostet auch etwa 10-15 €, je nach Material, Qualität und Stärke. Dazu käme Vlies, Kleber und ggf. Mörtel und zugehöriges Unterbaumaterial für den Mörtelboden.

Muss man halt sehen, ob sich der Gesamtaufwand im Verhältnis lohnt.


----------



## tomsteich (13. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau*

Guten Morgen Zacky,

natürlich ist das vermörteln teuer, aufwendig und auch nicht unbedingt erforderlich. Das ist die absolute Luxusvariante und panzert die Folie von oben. Diesen Aufwand nur zu betreiben, um eventuelle Falten zu verdecken, wäre ja total schwachsinnig. Das habe ich nicht gemeint.

Bis eben wusste ich auch nicht, dass es ein Koiteich werden soll.

Ich verteufele ja das Einschweißen nicht, d.h. für wen Geld keine Rolle spielt, kann das doch gern machen lassen. Bei Naturagart z.B. (sicher nicht der günstigste Anbieter) kostet die Maßanfertigung der hochwertigsten Folie (PVC grün) 7,95 Euro pro qm. Wenn jetzt 150 qm benötigt werden, dann stehen den 1193,-- Euro, die Kosten für das Einschweißen in Höhe von 3.000,-- bis 4.500,-- Euro (wenn die 20,- bis 30,- pro qm stimmen) gegenüber. 

Eine Folie dieser Größe ist doch bei einigermaßen warmen Temperaturen in maximal einer Stunde verlegt. Je nach Teichprofil lassen sich viele Falten auch vermeiden. Bei einem rechteckigen Becken gibt es natürlich mehr, aber dies ist hier ja nicht geplant(?). Mal hier und da jetzt in einer Ecke ein Stück Folie drüber zu kleben (muss ja nicht dicht sein), wäre mir diese Ersparnis schon wert. Wenn das Wasser mal ne Weile drin ist, sind Falten doch eh kaum noch zu erkennen.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Wolf 57 (13. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo an Euch allen

Danke erstmal für die vielen guten Ratschläge. Ich fühle mich hier gut aufgehoben.
Es macht Spass so zu kommunizieren und es gibr immer neue interessante Dinge.

Lächel ... No Body is perfekt ... und ich bin ein ganz einfacher unkomplizierter Mensch.

So nun zum Teich .... Ich habe bisher 15000 Liter Volumen und werde daraus 25000 Liter machen.
Deshalb der Umbau und weil die Folie nach 12 Jahren porös und brüchig geworden ist.
Im Teich habe ich 15 Kois, die sind zwischen 55 und 80cm groß. Dazu noch das übliche, __ Frösche, __ Molche, __ Käfer und was sich so ansmmelt. Ab und zu sind auch __ Schlangen da.  Na ja und der Nachwuchs an Kois ist auch nicht immer leicht loszuwerden hier.
 Das alles in den neuen Teich rüberzubringen ist schon schwierig. Ich werde die Kois in zwei Becken mit je 5000 Liter setzen.
Ich hoffe sie halten 2 Tage durch.
Wie gesagt, dass verlegen ist kein Problem, habe genug Leute dafür. Nur den Anschluss an den Wasserfall sehe ich noch schwierig. Irgendwie muss ich ja die Folie erstmal über den Wasserfall und die Natursteinmauer ziehen.

Ich danke Eich allen nocmal und freue mich wieder etwas zu lesen

Beste Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Zacky (13. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hi Tom.

Das mit dem Koiteich habe ich soweit verstanden und interpretiert, da in seinem Profil drin steht, dass er ausschließlich Koi hält. Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass er nicht darin baden würde.  Wenn er das Teil so in Kombination wie Du nutzt, mag es auch wieder ein ganz anderer Aspekt sein, dann ggf. zu vermörteln. Auch bei Hunden im Teich ist es sicherlich sehr ratsam einen stabilen festen Boden zu haben.

Ich habe mir nur so meine Gedanken gemacht, da sein Teichprofil,was er gezeichnet hat, recht viele umlaufende Stufen aufweist, was doch bestimmt etwas schwieriger mit dem Verlegen wird. Da der Teich dann ja konisch gebaut ist, musst du ja im Stufenbereich an den Ecken und so mehr Folie unterbringen als ganz im oberen Teil. Das sind jetzt auch nur so Gedankenspiele und Vorstellungen, wenn ich jetzt gerade meine Frühstücksfolie versuche in einen eckigen Behälter zu stopfen. 

Ich habe bei mir jetzt bereits 2 x Folie vor Ort machen lassen lag bei 21,50 € den qm. Andere Folienbauer wollten 2-5 € mehr haben, da noch irgendwelche Klebeschienen angebracht werden müssen. Von daher sagte ich jauch, dass man sehen muss, was und wie ich es mache. Es gibt sicherlich noch viele andere Dinge die ein Für & Wider darstellen könnten, aber das würde ja ausufern. 

Wie gesagt, ich persönlich mag es nicht mehr mit Falten haben, da sich auch darin viel Gammel ansammeln und ggf. auch Fische darin verenden könnten und ich sie nicht finde, während sie im Teich verwesen. Und die Optik ist für mich persönlich schon sehr wichtig, denn bei klarem Wasser sieht man sowas.  Das sind ja auch alles nur Spekulationen und sicherlich auch absichtlich etwas übertrieben.


----------



## tomsteich (13. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hi Zacky,

ich gebe Dir recht. Wenn Wolf wirklich rechtwinklige Stufen baut, wie auf der Zeichnung zu sehen ist, wird es bei der Fertigfolie ohne sehr viele Falten erst mal nicht gehen.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Joerg (13. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo Wolfgang,

da du schon am Neuplanen bist, fehlen mir einige wichtige Komponenten.

Wie sieht die neue Filterung aus?
Hast du auch Bodenabläufe eingeplant?
Ist in der Ausbaustufe auch ein Skimmer vorgesehen?
...

Aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung kann ich dazu raten weniger Stufen anzulegen.
Die untere kannst du komplett einsparen. Bei mir sind einige schon zurückgebaut worden.

Das Verlegen wird dadurch auch etwas einfacher.


----------



## Sponsor (14. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau*

Ein Vlies dichtet niemals eine Folie ab, das ist quatsch. Ein 900gr. Vlies braucht es nur bei spitzem Fels, sonst reicht meist ein 300gr. Vlies.

Folie in einem Stück reicht aus, welche ist dann halt noch die Frage, PVC ist nach 15 bis 20 Jahren meist hin, außer man nimmt Qualitätsware von Sika, Elbtal oder DLW. Wenn kein PVC dann EPDM, hält ewig und schmiegt sich besser in die Ecken und selbst zu dieser Jahreszeit ist die Folie händelbar weil immer noch weich.


----------



## tomsteich (14. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo Sponsor,

das ist kein Quatsch. Da bist Du nicht richtig informiert. Nach einer gewissen Zeit bleiben (bei einem kleinen Loch) genug Schwebstoffe in der groben Vlies-Struktur und dichten dieses ab. In dem konkreten Fall hier am Ort hat das ca. 6 Monate gedauert.

Auch wenn ich vieles überflüssig finde, an dem geringen Aufpreis für das 900er-Vlies würde ich nicht sparen.

Hmh, nichts hält ewig  Eine gute PVC-Folie (z.B. grüne Naturagart) hält ordentlich was aus und ist sehr dauerhaft. EPDM ist lange nicht so reißfest wie PVC, was jetzt aber auch kein K.O.-Kriterium ist. Ich habe die früher auch verwendet und kann prinzipiell nichts negatives sagen. Die Flexibilität ist vor allem beim verlegen sehr angenehm
Leider habe ich entschieden meinen Teich zu vergrößern und u.a. einen Bachlauf anzukleben. PVC zu schweißen ist ja fast idiotensicher und hält (selbst wenn ich es mache) dauerhaft dicht. Bei der Kautschukfolie ist das ein enormer Aufwand und auch relativ teuer. Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich das Wasser abgelassen und neu geklebt habe. Auf Dauer dicht war das nie, da sich die Klebestellen manchmal nach Monaten wieder gelöst haben. Sicher bin ich auch einfach zu blöd. Aber ich habe seitdem die __ Nase von EPDM gestrichen voll. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Joerg (14. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo Thomas,
das mit dem Abdichten kann ich nicht bestätigen. Mag im oberen Bereich aber auch mal recht ordentlich funktionieren.
EPDM ist viel flexibler als PVC und damit lässt sich dann auch ein wenig Vlies einsparen.

Sicher ist das kleben bei EPDM deutlich aufwendiger.


----------



## Sponsor (15. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau*

Ein Vlies setzt sich nicht vollständig zu, so daß kein Wasser mehr durchdringt, das geht physikalisch gar nicht, die Durchlässigkeit wird durch das dichte Gewebe und durch die Schwebkörper weiter minimiert, bei größerem Wasserdruck wäre das Vlies auch nach 20 Monaten noch undicht, bei flacheren Gewässern wird die Durchlässigkeit soweit minimiert, das der dann noch auftretende Wasserverlust so minimal ist das dieser als "dicht" empfunden wird. Ein Loch in der Folie ist ein Loch und kommt bei guten Konfektionierbetrieben nicht vor, wenn dies aber das Verkaufsargument ist, wenn doch mal ein Loch in unserer gelieferten Folie ist....., dann würd ich von dem Betrieb die Finger lassen.


----------



## Wolf 57 (3. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Oh, ich danke Euch für die angenehme und sehr aufschlussreiche Kommunikation zu meinem Thema.

Nun zu Jörg seine Fragen....
Ich ich habe ein __ Filtersystem. Es besteht sus einem 200 ltr Behälter der von unten nach oben gefüllt ist
Feiner Kies, mittlerer Kies, grober Kies, Filtertücher, Filtermatten. Ist zwar ein selbstbau aber funktioniert sehr gut. Die Pumpe dafür ist ein mit 11000 ltr Leistung.
Bodenablauf ist super, habe ich aber nicht geplant. Da müsste ich mich noch sachkundig machen.
Einen Skimmer hatte ich schon im alten Teich, der kommt auch wieder rein. 
Alles ist mit einem UV Filter von 36 Watt kombiniert, denke das ist ausreichend.
Jedenfalls habe ich kein grpnes oder trübes Wasser und Fadenalgen sind selten.
Einen glasklaren Teich möchte ich auch nicht. Schon der __ Reiher und Störche wegen die es hier
in der Elbaue gibt. Ich denke Karpfen, egal ob normal oder Koi lieben etwas Wasser welches nicht ganz klar ist.
Ich hoffe Du kannst damit was anfangen Jörg.

Mit den Stufen überlege ich nochmal, da mir Eure Beiträge wegen des verlegens zu denken gegeben haben.
Ich möchte ja das Flies und die alte Folie drunter lassen , so zu sagen als doppelten Schutz.

liebe Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## Joerg (5. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo Wolfgang,
das mit dem BA solltest du noch mal gründlich überlegen. Ich habe es schon öfter bereut und werde nun bald einen nachrüsten.
Schon die Ersparnis bei der Pumpenleistung sollte den Aufwand in ein paar Jahren amortisieren.

Um die Abbauleistung der Filters zu erhöhen ist ein Vorfilter sehr gut geeignet. Ich denke mal, dass dort um die 50% der Biomasse aus dem Kreislauf geholt werden können. Diese belasten dann den restlichen Filter nicht mehr.

Als natürlichen Sichtschutz und zum Nährstoff entfernen setze ich gerne Schwimmpflanzen wie __ Wassersalat oder Wasserhyazinthen ein. Geht bei mir ganz gut aber es gibt einige Koi Halter, bei denen die Überbestände von mir nur als Nahrungsergänzung dienen.

Ich werde beim nächsten Umbau nur noch eine 5-30cm Stufe an 2 Seiten machen.
Für die anderen Tiefen gibt es kaum Pflanzen die dort gut wachsen.


----------



## Wolf 57 (31. März 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo Ihr alle

Danke das ihr mir so viuel antwortet und helfen könnt. Ich habe mich nun entschieden doh einen Bodenablauf einzu bauen. Ich denke wenn schon neu, dann richtig un die Erfahrungen andere nutzen und eigene schreiben.
Ansonsten hat man hier wohl nichts verloren ... lächel
Aber ich habe noch eine Frage an Euch :  Wenn ich jetzt eine Bodenablauf baue möchte ich gleichzeitig noch 
eine Foliendurchführung für den Skimmer mit einkleben und diese beiden dann über eine Pumpe laufen lassen.
Frage : geht da überhaupt und ist das machbar? Wenn ja, welche pumpenleistung  ode welche Pumpe empfehlt ihr mir da? Reicht eine 10000er aus? ich habe ja 25000 liter Wasser, 15 Kois ( 65 bis 85cm) und
viele Pflanzen ringsum. Die Pumpe steht dann außerhalb und unterhalb des Wasserspiegels. Sie muss das Teichwasser dann nur noch ca 1m hoch in den Filter pumpen.
Oder ist es besser mit zwei Pumpen zu arbeiten? Es gibt ja 10000er Pumpen mit unter 100 Watt Leistung.
Und reicht ein 50ziger zu und ablauf aus?

Freue mich schon auf Eure Antworten und hoffe sie helfen mir weiter gleich das richtige zu tun.
Nichts ist schlimmer als später Fehler korrigieren zu müssen.
Ich denke in zwei drei Wochen geht der Umbau los.

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein schönes Osterfest
mit lieben Grüßen aus der Elbaue
Wolfgang


----------



## Zacky (31. März 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo Wolfgang.

Du kannst Bodenablauf und Skimmer über eine Pumpe laufen lassen, wenn: - der BA und der Skimmer je ein eigenes 110er Rohr haben, welche in einer Sammel- oder Vorfilterkammer enden. Willst du dann deinen Filter behalten oder schwebt Dir da was Neues vor!?

Je 110er Rohr können bis zu 15.000 Liter durchgehen. Wenn du jetzt mit 2 Rohren ankommst, wären es nach Abzug von Bögen, Winkeln und Steighöhe bestimmt immer noch je 10.000 l die in der Vorfilter- oder Sammelkammer ankommen würden.

Du schreibst, dass das Wasser dann etwa 1m hoch gefördert werden muss. Warum und Wohin? In den Filter? Oder durch den Filter hindurch 1 m bis zum Auslauf oberhalb?

Wenn du über Wasserniveau heben musst, dann würde ich etwas stärkere Pumpen nehmen, die dann aber auch die entsprechende Förderhöhe schaffen. Eine Pumpe die auch bei 1m Höhe noch die 10.000 l/h dann schafft, würde ich Dir empfehlen. Aber die haben dann auch etwas über 100 W. Den Pumpen-Ausgangsquerschnitt würde ich dann mit 63mm oder 75mm wählen. Je nachdem, was du an die Pumpe mit Reduzierungen/Vergrößerungen ran bekommst.

Das Ziel sollte sein, dass du das Wasservolumen in 2 Stunden durch den Filter bekommst, jedoch wenn es bei DIr auch etwas trüber sein darf, dann das ganze Volumen in 3-4 Stunden. Die Frage ist noch, was schafft dein Filter an Durchflussrate?...dem Filter muss man die Durchflussmenge ja grundlegend anpassen, denn es macht keinen Sinn, wenn mehr rein - als raus geht...

Frohe Ostern!


----------



## Wolf 57 (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo Zacky

Danke erst mal für Deine Antwort und Hilfe. Ich schicke mal eine Skizze von meinem Filter mit.
Das ganze dachte ich mir so :  vom Bodenablauf und Skimmer geht ein Flexibles 50mm Rohr
zum Teichrand unter der Folie nach draußen in einen Schacht. Höhenunterschied etwa 1.50m.
Im Schacht wollte ich dann das Rohr mit einer Pumpe verbinden und von der Pumpe mit einem
50mm PVC Rohr zum Filter gehen. Der Höhenunterschied von Pumpe zum Filtereinlauf würde dann etwa 1m betragen. Dann läuft alles durch die Filter und zurück in den Teich.
Ich glaube dann wäre es besser mit 2 Pumpen zu arbeiten, die jeweils 10000 Liter schaffen.
Was meinst Du dazu?


----------



## Wolf 57 (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Bild vom Filter


----------



## Zacky (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo Wolfgang

Ich persönlich würde in deinem großen Teich nicht mit einem Bodenablauf arbeiten, der nur 50mm Rohr hat. Da du ja die Rohre nach außerhalb in einem Schacht führen möchtest, würde ich hier dann eben die 110er Bodenabläufe und Skimmer nutzen. Die fördern Dir das Wasser ohne Pumpenleistung in den Schacht. Von dort kannst du dann mit deiner Pumpe das Wasser nach oben in den Filter fördern.

Bei den 50er Rohrvarianten brauchst du leistungsstarke selbstansaugende Pumpen, damit auch ordentlich Sogwirkung auf den BA und dem Skimmer kommt. Sicherlich geht das auch, ist aber von Strombedarf her, die ungünstigste Alternative.

Was zu beachten wäre, ist, dass das Schmutzwasser und der Schmuddel dann durch die Pumpen recht klein gemacht wird und dann in deinen Vorfilter landet. Hier musst du dann eine sehr feine Filtervariante suchen, damit der Kleinschmutz auch rausgefiltert werden kann, bevor es in die Biomedien geht. Dann würde ich Dir auch empfehlen, zwischen den Ablaufrohren vom BA und Skimmer und den Pumpen, Filterkörbe zwischen zu bauen, die den groben Schmutz wie Algen, Blätter, Nadeln oder so, schon von dem Pumpenrad fernhalten. Es verstopft sonst evtl. etwas schneller und die Pumpen könnten Schaden nehmen.

Beim Einsatz von 2 selbstansaugenden Pumpen würde ich vielleicht sogar auf 8000 l/h Pumpen runtergehen. Dann hast du mit zwei Pumpen auch noch ausreichend Leistung. Gehst du dann aber doch vielleicht über Halb-Schwerkraft, reicht eine 10.000er mit eigenständigen/integrierten Vorfilterkorb aus. Bei 1m Förderhöhe ist der Leistungsverlust recht gering und die Filterleistung reicht noch immer aus.

Dein Filter selbst ist völlig OK, nur würde ich den Kiesfilter aus der letzten Kammer entfernen. Ich denke, dass die Filterung vom Kies am Ende der Filterstrecke nicht mehr unbedingt Sinn macht. Dann nutze die letzte Kammer vielleicht zur Reserve für weitere Filtermedien.


----------



## Wolf 57 (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Ich danke Dir für die aufschlußreiche Antwort Zacky, um so mehr weil heute Feiertag ist.

Gut, dann werde ich einen Bodenablauf mit 110 ausgeang nehmen.
Aber ???? wenn ich den nach oben zum Teichrand nehme und nicht den Schacht auch 1.80m
tier mache, kommt dann auch noch genug Wasser an der Pumpe an? Ich denke die Sogwirkung wird von der Pumpe bestimmt .... richtig ... je mehr sie weg saugt, desto mehr
läuft nach.
Auch werde ich einen Breitmaulskimmer im Rand einbauen, so ähnlich wie im Pool,
den kann ich dann über den schacht setzen und das Wasser läuft alleine dort rein, allerdings auch mit 110er Anschluß. Da bekomme ich einen für 49€, der ist 45cm lang und den Klebe ich ein. Schau Dir bitte mal das Bild von dem Teil an, was hälst Du davon? besser als einer der im Teich schwimmt ?
Dann brauch ich nur eine gute starke Pumpe und es müsste  funktionieren. Wenn beides in den Schacht läuft und e s auch noch richtig saugen soll,
denke ich da an eine Pumpe so zwischen 10000 und 20000 litern. Die haben etwa 200Watt
und kosten so um die 150 €.
Ich glaube wir nähern uns langsam an das beste und günstigste Ergebnis.
Das mit dem letzten Filter war nur so eine Idee mit dem Kies.

Danke nochmal


----------



## Zacky (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo Wolfgang.

Der Schacht wo die Rohre vom Bodenablauf und vom Skimmer ankommen, muss nicht 1,80m tief sein. Der reicht auch gut 1m tief unter Wasserlinie. Die Rohrleitungen dann nur im unteren Drittel in die Kammer führen und die Pumpen rein stellen. Bei der Verrohrung nach oben, nur drauf achten, dass du 15° Winkel/Bögen nimmst, max. 30°. Das passt dann. So kannst Du auch bedenkenlos vom Teichgrund bei 1,80m in die Höhe von 1m kommen. Dann die Pumpe mit 10-20 tsd l/h ist schon ok. Die wird schon ordentlich für eine Sogwirkung sorgen. Nur die Förderhöhe bei vernünftigem Volumen sollte sie bringen.

Diese Breitmaulskimmer kenne ich auch vom Pool und habe sie auch schon in Gartenteichen gesehen. Meine eigene Erfahrung ist da eher beschränkt, aber wenn der Skimmer mit 110er Anschluss auch für Schwerkraft ausgelegt ist, sehe ich da keinerlei Probleme. Die Teile haben doch manchmal auch einen Korb drin und der ist schon Gold wert, wenn die den Schmutz zurückhalten.

Ich denke mal, dass Du schon dein Optimum für Dich finden wirst.


----------



## koifischfan (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Breitmaulskimmer gefällt mir.  Habe auch schon überlegt, so einen in meinen neuen Filter einzubinden.

Wie bekommt man das Ding zum Winter aber leer? Gibt es das eine Art Deckel zum Verschließen?


----------



## Zacky (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

@-KFF ...es würde ja reichen, wenn du einen Lüfterstein rein oder direkt davor hängst oder halt einen Heizstab...aber ansonsten habe ich mal gelesen, dass es dafür solche Styropordeckel geben soll, die man von vorne quasi rein steckt...


----------



## Wolf 57 (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Ja , da gibt es für den Winter direkt einen Deckel, den man vorne draufsteckt.
Dann ist der Skimmereinlauf zu. Nennt sich Abdeckkappe oder so und ist aus Plaste.
Ich habe den Lieferanten mal angeschrieben für genaue Infos und ob das verkleben mit der Folie problemlos zu machen ist. Ich weiß nur, man kann ihn auch verschrauben, aber das ist nicht so mein Ding. Ansonsten ist das glaube bisschen besser als so ein scwimmskimmer mitten im Teich, da kommt man schlecht ran. Bei dem hier ist ein Deckel drauf, wo man dann den Korb mit dem Sieb rausnehmen kann. Schon nicht schlecht.
Ja, Zacky ich nehme den mit 110 Zugang oder Ausgang.


----------



## koifischfan (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*



> Bei dem hier ist ein Deckel drauf, wo man dann den Korb mit dem Sieb rausnehmen kann


Hauptsache der ist 100%ig dicht. Sonst läuft mir der Filter im Winterhalbjahr voll.


----------



## Wolf 57 (4. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo und guten morgen

Ich habe mal noch eine Frage zum Bodenablauf. Wie habt Ihr den verlegt?
Muss ich da vielleicht noch eine Art Betonplatte unter die Folie machen, wo man den
Skimmerfest einbaut oder setzt man ihn einfach in den Boden ein?

Danke für die Antworten
Wolfgang


----------



## Zacky (4. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Der Bodenablauf dieser Art hier z.Bsp., kannst Du auch zum Teil einbetonieren.  Nur den Bodenablauf - nicht unbedingt die Rohrleitungen dazu.

Ich habe bei mir unter dem BA ein paar Pflastersteine in den Sand gelegt, mit der Wasserwaage ausgerichtet, den Bodenablauf drauf gestellt und dann mit Beton ringsum verfüllt, so habe ich einen 10 cm Betonring um den BA herum. Die Rohrleitungen werden dann nur in den Sand gelegt und eingeschwemmt.

Wobei ich damals meine Rohrleitungen bis zur Teichwand auch betoniert habe, was man wohl eigentlich nicht unbedingt macht. Allerdings bauen andere ihre Teiche mit dicken Bodenplatten aus Beton und da sind die Rohre doch meistens auch im Beton. Naja, auch egal...den BA kannst Du zur großflächigeren Stabilisierung jedenfalls einbetonieren.


----------



## Wolf 57 (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Ich danke Dir Zacky ....
so in etwa habe ich mir das vorgestellt, einfach um das ganze Ding ein bisschen zu
fixieren.
Hast Du KG Rohr genommen oder ein anderes? KG wird ja gesteckt und ich habe gelesen
verkleben sei besser ? Ist zwar kein Druck auf den Rohren, aber man weiß ja nie.
Übrigens habe ich nicht vor bis zum Rand hochzulegen. Ich grabe einen 200 Liter
Behälter neben den Teich ein. Der ist dann oben genauso hoch wie der Teichrand und das Rohr
geht etwa 50 bis 70cm unter Rand in den Behälter. Von da aus mit der Pumpe zum
UV Licht und ab in den Filter. Muss ich wohl der Anschlüüs wegen mit 50er PVC Rohr machen.
Die Pumpe hat 10000 Ltr/h.


----------



## Zacky (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Ich habe nur das KG-Rohr genommen. Den Anfang in den BA eingeklebt und dann den Rest der Rohre nur gesteckt, also die KG-Rohre ja über diese Muffen verbunden. Die Schiebe- /Dichtungsmuffen habe ich nicht nochmals verklebt oder abgedichtet, würde ich aber beim nächsten Mal vermutlich machen, da mir beim Zusammenstecken der Muffen an ein-zwei Stellen die Dichtungsgummis abgehauen sind. Aber da reicht ja einfaches Dichtungsmittel was beständig ist. Innotec ist immer gut. Wie gesagt, kein Muss, aber ich würde es beim nächsten Mal einfach machen. Habe ich damals nicht sorgfältig drauf geachtet, war halt mein Fehler.

Man beachte aber die spätere Fließrichtung des Wassers, beim Zusammenstecken der Muffen, also so wie beim Abwasser verlegen.


----------



## koifischfan (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*



> Die Schiebe- /Dichtungsmuffen habe ich nicht nochmals verklebt oder abgedichtet, würde ich aber beim nächsten Mal vermutlich machen, da mir beim Zusammenstecken der Muffen an ein-zwei Stellen die Dichtungsgummis abgehauen sind.


Vor dem Zuschippen sollte man schon auf Dichtheit prüfen und korrigieren.


----------



## Zacky (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

@-Wolfgang

der verklebte BA sollte dann etwa so aussehen


----------



## lollo (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*



Wolf 57 schrieb:


> KG wird ja gesteckt und ich habe gelesenverkleben sei besser ?



Hallo,

bestimmt nicht, wo hast du so was den gelesen.  Jeder Hersteller zeigt in seiner Beschreibung auf wie eine richtige Verlegung aussieht. Beispiel hier.

Rohre werden erst ohne Dichtung bis zum Anschlag zusammen geschoben, dann macht man sich eine Markierung am Rohr, baut die Dichtung wieder ein, und schiebt bis ca. bis 10 mm vorm Anschlag wieder zusammen. (Gleitmittel Beisp. Vaseline verwenden)
Da die Rohre im Erdreich arbeiten, haben sie so die Möglichkeit sich nach allen Seiten zu bewegen ohne zu reißen.


----------



## Wolf 57 (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo
Danke Euch für die Hinweise. Zum zusätzlichen Abdichten und kleben kann ich ja Adhesal-Kautschuk nehmen, wenn nötig ist. 
Schicke mal eine Skizze mit wie das aussehen soll. Eure Meinung interessiert mich ja immer sehr.


----------

